# Beinhart Hofheim Tour - So. 17.10.10, 11.00 Uhr Hofheim



## uwe50 (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Anmeldung zur Tour ist frei gegeben.

Wir starten am 
*Sonntag, 17. Oktober 2010, 
11.00 Uhr in Hofheim, Parkplatz "Am Untertor". *Für Details hier klicken!

Geplant ist eine Tour zwischen 40-50 km und 700-900 Höhenmeter - natürlich auf den schönsten Singletrails ab Hofheim. So zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr wollen wir in Hofheim zurück sein.

Aufgrund von Urlaub bzw. Geschäftsreise gibt es weitere Details erst Freitagnacht. Bis dahin wissen wir, wie sich das Wetter zum Wochenende entwickelt, wie viele an der Tour teilnehmen und ob es dann eine, zwei oder sogar drei Gruppen gibt und wo wir einkehren können.

Bitte beachten:
- es besteht Helmpflicht
- das Mountenbike muss in einem fahrtüchtigen Zustand sein
- die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko
- Gäste sind herzlich willkommen

Marion 
und


----------



## matthias2003 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme mit!

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (11. Oktober 2010)

sehr gern wär ich dabei!! aber wir feiern den dritten Geb.d von Luise
Euch viel Spass
LG Jens


----------



## mbonsai (12. Oktober 2010)

Morsche,

ich bin auch dabei

Bonsai


----------



## Bettina (12. Oktober 2010)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> wir feiern den dritten Geb.d von Luise



@Ruderbock: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! und der Taunus läuft ja nicht weg 

@Uwe & weitere Guide-Aspiranten
Ich bin dabei  und freu mich drauf

Gruß Bettina


----------



## mathias (12. Oktober 2010)

Grüße an Luise,

na gut bin dabei

Mathias


----------



## Luzie (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei... 

...bis Sonntag


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenns trocken bleibt, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Jens77 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wir kommen auch mit.

Grüße
Jens+Patrizia


----------



## Cynthia (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Rockside (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich auch dabei 

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei erträglichem Wetter bin ich auch am Start!
Frank


----------



## Werner (14. Oktober 2010)

Lust: JA 

Zeit: NEIN 

Gerne bei der nächsten Taunustour...
...S+W


----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hier nun noch weitere Detail zur Beinhart Hofheim Tour.

Da am Sonntag in Hofheim ein Stadtfest gefeiert wird, steht der Parkplatz "Am Untertor" in Hofheim nicht zur Verfügung.

Darum starten wir neu hier: 
*Sonntag, 17. Oktober 2010, 11.00 Uhr**
Am Parkplatz Viehweide, Kelkheim*. 
Für die Anfahrtsbeschreibung ab Autobahnabfahrt Zeilsheim/Hofheim hier klicken.. In Navigationssystemen muss als Ziel event. der Viehweidenweg in 65719 Kelkheim/Taunus eingegeben werden.

Je nach Teilnehmerzahl können wir in bis zu drei Gruppen fahren. Geplant sind Touren zwischen 40-50 km und 700-900 Höhenmeter - natürlich auf den schönsten Singletrails rund um Hofheim. 
Um ca. 15.30 Uhr sind wir zurück an der Viehweide, wo wir auch einkehren können (Fahrradschloss nicht vergessen).

Bitte beachten:
- es besteht Helmpflicht
- das Mountenbike muss in einem fahrtüchtigen Zustand sein
- die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko
- Gäste sind herzlich willkommen

und
- Wettergerechte Kleidung anziehen 
- Für unterwegs allenfalls eine Zwischenverpflegung mitnehmen

Wir freuen uns mit Euch auf einen schönen Herbsttag im Freien 
Marion, Birger und Urs


Die Wetterprognose für Sonntag


----------



## taxbiker (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Beinharte! Falls es trocken ist fahre ich mit....Torsten


----------



## berggazelle (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, ich wäre auch soooo gerne dabei.....befinde mich aber leider noch fest in den Griffeln des "Rüsselfiebers".... :-(
Ganz viel Spass und LG! Anette


----------



## Cynthia (15. Oktober 2010)

berggazelle schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, ich wäre auch soooo gerne dabei.....befinde mich aber leider noch fest in den Griffeln des "Rüsselfiebers".... :-(
> Ganz viel Spass und LG! Anette




Guuute Besserung!!! Halt nächstes Mal .

 LG Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoink94 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey, 

ICh bin 16 Jahre alt und wollte mal fragen ob ich bei euch mitfahren kann?! Mein Mtb Partner ist kürzlich weggezogen und seit dem fahre ich nicht mehr so regelmäßig.... hab gesehn ihr fahrt in Kelkheim am wochende... ich komme aus Eppstein und daher passt das ganz gut.... 

lg


----------



## Rockside (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Marion, Birger und Urs,

ich muss leider wegen Rüsselseuche wieder absagen, schade.

Bis demnächst gerne wieder, 
Gruss, Rolf


----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2010)

Yoink94 schrieb:


> ICh bin 16 Jahre alt und wollte mal fragen ob ich bei euch mitfahren kann?!



Hallo Yoink94,
Bringe eine von Deinen Eltern unterzeichnete Bestätigung mit. Aus dem Schreiben sollte hervorgehen, dass sie mit Deiner Teilnahme an MTB-Touren vom "www.mtb-club-beinhart.de" einverstanden sind und sie und Du darüber informiert sind, dass die Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt.


----------



## Yoink94 (15. Oktober 2010)

OK mach ich  wie alt sind denn so die fahrer im durschnitt?!  

lg


----------



## Bettina (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Yoink94,
hier gibt es ein Formular zum Unterschreiben und mitbringen!
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=31&Itemid=100

Du könntest die Jüngste Teilnehmerin der Tour sein  Zum Durchschnitt mag ich gar nichts sagen... 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## fast-fred (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Ich würde auch gerne mit kommen bin ja auch erst 16 Jahre alt soll ich auch so ein Formular mit bringen???
Ich nehme dann auch vielleicht meinen Bruder mit.

Ansonsten bis morgen Gruß fred

P.s Fahren wir auch wenn es regnet?


----------



## uwe50 (16. Oktober 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mit kommen bin ja auch erst 16 Jahre alt soll ich auch so ein Formular mit bringen???



Ja Bitte 



fast-fred schrieb:


> Fahren wir auch wenn es regnet?



Falls es um 9 Uhr heftig regnen würde oder heftiger Regen absehbar ist, würde eine Absage hier im Forum bis 09.15 publiziert.

Die aktualisierte Prognose


----------



## Yoink94 (16. Oktober 2010)

hey, 
ich birnge noch ein freund mit ist das ok?! er ist auch noch nicht 18 wird aber das formular augefüllt mitbringen.... 

hoffenltich bis morgen gruß nico


----------



## Cynthia (16. Oktober 2010)

Yoink94 schrieb:


> hey,
> ich birnge noch ein freund mit ist das ok?! er ist auch noch nicht 18 wird aber das formular augefüllt mitbringen....
> 
> hoffenltich bis morgen gruß nico




Klar!


----------



## tom194 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Urs und Christina werde wenns Wetter so weit gut ist auch dabei sein

gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (17. Oktober 2010)

tom194 schrieb:


> ...wenns Wetter so weit gut ist auch dabei sein...



Ja, dann bis später 

Die Regenwolken sind vorüber, gegen Abend könnte man sogar die Sonne sehen. Es gilt der Spruch: Das Wetter ist nur so schlecht wie die Kleidung.

Also, ich werde voll auf Winterkleidung setzen und auch die Überschuhe anziehen, da der Boden dorch recht nass sein wird. Da und dort werden wir statt dem "schlammigen" Single-Trails auf die Forststrasse ausweichen. 

... dann bis 11.00 auf dem Parkplatz der Viehweide.

Marion, Birger, Urs

PS: Wer noch spontan teilnehmen will, soll einfach direkt zum Treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## bfri (17. Oktober 2010)

Überschuhe, lange Handschuhe, Schutzbleche könnten eine gute Idee sein.  Bis später. 

Birger


----------



## Kokomikou (17. Oktober 2010)

bis gleich


----------



## Cynthia (17. Oktober 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> bis gleich


----------



## Luzie (17. Oktober 2010)

Danke Urs und Marion,

für die schöne Tour heute in eurem Heimatrevier, sogar Petrus meinte es gut mit uns und schickte gegen Ende noch kurz die Sonne vorbei...


----------



## mathias (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, auch von mir vielen Dank an die Guides
Schöne Tour, nette Leute.

Sonne  Luzie ist so böse

LG
Mathias


----------



## rumblestilz (17. Oktober 2010)

Gelungene Tour durch den Taunus mit angenehmem Tempo (Rettet dem Dativ!).  Ach ja, Herr Schneider: Sind das Deine siffigen Fox-Handschuhe, die ich da beim Wegfahren vom Parkplatz aufgelesen habe?
Grüsslis (auch an den orientierungslosen Uwe), Frank


----------



## mathias (17. Oktober 2010)

upps, ja ......

Mach aber nix, weswegen ich die Handschuhe nie mehr anziehen kann

.... es war so kalt brrrr.

Danke 
Mathias


----------



## Kokomikou (17. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an die guides für die gelungene Tour. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Hoffe, wir können das schon bald wiederholen.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, da hatte das Wetter doch noch ein bisschen Einsicht mit uns, wo es am Vortag nur geregnet hat. Ich glaube, wir haben sogar 1,5 Minuten Sonne abbekommen oder Urs? Was sagte der Sonnen-Timer? 

Super, dass es doch 17 mutige und wettertrotzende Biker zur Tour geschafft haben. 

Es sind am Ende sogar nur ca. 1.000 Höhenmeter geworden.  Wer die Tour noch einmal nach fahren möchte, hier ist der Track, mit den Teilen, die ich am Ende noch mit Lutz und Christina gefahren bin (Gundelweiden-Trail und 3-Kicker-Trail im Hofheimer Wald). 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/53451319

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## mbonsai (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke auch aus Kostheim an die Guides, schön wars, aber wellig 

Gruss Bonsai


----------

